
Fantastic summary of some of the math pertinent to theoretical computer science. - currywurst
http://www.jfsowa.com/logic/math.htm
======
iskander
Strangely, not one word about probability.

~~~
p4bl0
Which is odd, because many CS fields require probabilities (for instance
information theory and quantum computing).

~~~
nphrk
Also, pattern recognition/machine learning.

------
br1
Algorithm efficiency is studied with generating functions, which are solved
with complex calculus. That route includes most math stuff one normally thinks
as unnecessary for CS.

------
warmfuzzykitten
Formal Concept Analysis leads to the conclusion that Cola is a subtype of
Mineral Water?

~~~
chalst
No, nor does it prove that champagne and beer are the same drink as the
discussion indicates. The point is that the example uses a very limited set of
attributes: you can add attributes, say "sweet" or "made from grapes" to
distinguish nodes still further. Without enough distinguishing power in the
attributes chosen, a particular concept analysis may be unsound: it may
identify things that are not identical. So you need to prove soundness if you
want to make this kind of inference based on the model.

The limit of this operation gives you something similar to Leibniz's rule,
where two things are identical if the same class of (first-order observable)
predicates are true of them.

------
niels_olson
As someone now grinding through the second half of Learning Python, and
starting project Euler, this is great stuff.

------
jasonkostempski
If "Graphs" fig. 1 and fig. 2 represent the same thing, shouldn't the fig. 2
C,D arc point the other way? Or was that done to demonstrate something I'm
missing?

~~~
Apocryphon
Should we email him about this? It'd be helpful to have this be an accurate
guide.

~~~
mhewett
I'm sure John would appreciate the chance to correct an error. His email
address is at the bottom of the page.

------
motxilo
And where is Number Theory?

------
swah
Does the OP follows @debasishg on twitter?

